# Failed Android Update on Galaxy S3



## Zigster (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I've got a GT-I9300 running Android 4.0.4 which keeps trying to upgrade to the latest version. It downloads the file over WiFi with no problems, however when it reboots to perform the upgrade, the Android icon appears but the upgrade stops at 26%, the little green robot falls over with a red triangle showing and the phone then reboots back to the home screen.
The phone works fine and shows no sign of any problems but obviously it still keeps trying every few days to upgrade but fails, which is really annoying.
I've tried using Kies, but this tries to download the file, gets to 99% and then freezes (personally, I think Kies is pretty crap anyway).

Anyone have any idea what I can do to get this upgrade to actually work?

Cheers


----------



## Zigster (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to mention in my last post, but I've tried a factory reset.


----------



## keiraross21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Go to service center they will solve your problem


----------

